
14 Ways to Become a Better Technical Manager and Leader - yawz
https://medium.com/@yagiz/14-ways-to-become-a-better-technical-manager-leader-7b57324c2a6d
======
yawz
This is the blog post that I decided to write after the discussions in this
thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15463612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15463612)

I'm looking forward to hearing your feedback and to participating in any
resulting discussion.

